# Me da cosa



## Reili

En México el regionalismo "me da cosa..." es utilizado para expresar que alguna situación, acción, o animal nos provoca diversas sensaciones al mismo tiempo, como son el rechazo, el miedo, el asco, ejemplo:

Las arañas me dan cosa
Me da cosa comer eso

¿Conocen alguna expresión similar en inglés?
Gracias.


----------



## beatrizg

En Colombia también se usa. Para mí es equivalente a decir: "me impresiona", "me dan nervios" (esta última bastante coloquial).


----------



## MrFred

spiders give me the crips (creo que se dice asi)
es como que me dan escalofrios (creo)

saludos


----------



## blue

MrFred said:
			
		

> spiders give me the crips (creo que se dice asi)
> 
> saludos


Creo que yo también lo diría así. Sólo una pequeña corrección: "Spiders give me the creeps"
Saludos.


----------



## MrFred

AHAHAH GRACIAS, NO ME ACORDABA COMO SE ESCRIBIA


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Reili said:
			
		

> En México el regionalismo "me da cosa..." es utilizado para expresar que alguna situación, acción, o animal nos provoca diversas sensaciones al mismo tiempo, como son el rechazo, el miedo, el asco, ejemplo:
> 
> Las arañas me dan cosa
> Me da cosa comer eso
> 
> ¿Conocen alguna expresión similar en inglés?
> Gracias.


 
Aparte de creeps pudieras utilizar tambien _freak(s) me out  _ojalá y te sirva.


----------



## Reili

Gracias a todos, descubrí que "to give someone the creeps" se dice "dar repelús" ¡pero jamás había escuchado esa palabra! ¿en qué país se usa *repelús*?

*repelús*
_*1.* m. Temor indefinido o repugnancia que inspira algo. DRAE_


----------



## JitterJive

Reili said:
			
		

> En México el regionalismo "me da cosa..." es utilizado para expresar que alguna situación, acción, o animal nos provoca diversas sensaciones al mismo tiempo, como son el rechazo, el miedo, el asco, ejemplo:
> 
> Las arañas me dan cosa
> Me da cosa comer eso
> 
> ¿Conocen alguna expresión similar en inglés?
> Gracias.


 Yeah, I got one for you.

*Spiders give me the willies.*


----------



## Reili

Ahora que recuerdo les tengo una palabra interesante que se hizo muy famosa por unos viejos cómicos mexicanos llamados Los Polivoces y decía así "*me dan ñáñaras*" es lo mismo que el repelús y cosa pero imagino que sólo es conocida en México.


----------



## dexterciyo

Reili said:
			
		

> Gracias a todos, descubrí que "to give someone the creeps" se dice "dar repelús" ¡pero jamás había escuchado esa palabra! ¿en qué país se usa *repelús*?
> 
> *repelús*
> _*1.* m. Temor indefinido o repugnancia que inspira algo. DRAE_



Aquí se dice  .


----------



## Artrella

También se usa en Argentina..._los políticos me dan cosa_...


----------



## chinita

..bueno a ver si esta vez si sale mi mensaje...tambien se dice "me da cosita" como decia el Dr Chapatin con esa cara de asco y repelus jejjej


----------



## mar24010

Reili,
En España se usa "Me da cosa" y se usa repelús. No es que sea muy habitual pero se usa. 
Aquí tienen un significado algo distinto,
"Me da cosa" se usa cuando algo te hace sentir incómodo (por temor: me da cosa mirar desde lo alto del acantilado, asco: me dan cosa las arañas, pena: Me da cosa que Juan esté pasando un mal momento porque es tan buena persona...)
"Repelús" tiene más que ver con una sensación física (Me da repelús mirar desde lo alto del acantilado o me dan repelús las arañas).
Hasta ahora


----------



## Trix

mar24010 said:
			
		

> Reili,
> En España se usa "Me da cosa" y se usa repelús. No es que sea muy habitual pero se usa.
> Aquí tienen un significado algo distinto,
> "Me da cosa" se usa cuando algo te hace sentir incómodo (por temor: me da cosa mirar desde lo alto del acantilado, asco: me dan cosa las arañas, pena: Me da cosa que Juan esté pasando un mal momento porque es tan buena persona...)
> "Repelús" tiene más que ver con una sensación física (Me da repelús mirar desde lo alto del acantilado o me dan repelús las arañas).
> Hasta ahora


 
Totalmente de acuerdo


----------



## She's Heavy

me interesa muchisimo si la expresion "Me da no se que" significa lo mismo que la de "Me da cosa"


----------



## David_CZ

She's Heavy, tendrías que decir algo como "Me da un no sé qué..." para que se entienda como "Me da cosa".

Me dan cosa las arañas.
Me dan un no sé qué las arañas.


----------



## ariel444

Podria ser  ''It makes me feel awkward''


----------



## Palomius

Yo diría "me da no se qué" (sin el 'un'), que es exactamente lo mismo que "me da cosa"


----------



## ariel444

Me da un no se que .. se puede decir tambien al igual que ''me da no se que'' por lo menos aca en Argentina se dice


----------



## Tiffastic

Yo vi esta frase por la primera vez como asi:  Me da cosa ver a la maestra tan mal  (está en coma)


----------



## autumnsun

Yo añadiría otra frase: *It weirds me out*. Gramaticalmente, funciona igual que *It freaks me out*, pero es un poco más suave por así decirlo. (Y aún más coloquial). Se usa para expresar sensaciones de pavor, incomodidad y, sobre todo, ansiedad y desasosiego, pero sin asociarlas definitivamente al sujeto. También significa hacerle a alguien sentir incómodo. Yo diría que se utiliza más en frases impersonales que en las que tienen sujeto. También se ve mucho en varias expresiones de cortesía que intentan suavizar o distanciarte de lo que estás diciendo, como:

I just didn't want to weird you out by bringing it up.
I hope this doesn't weird you out, but...
I'm sorry, but that sort of weirds me out.

Sin embargo, se puede usar perfectamente con sujeto:

*Spiders weird me out.
That movie weirds me out.* (Y se entiende que se trata de situaciones que te hacen sentir incómodo. Se dice mucho de pelís vanguardistas o las de ciencia ficción.)
*I hope I'm not weirding you out by saying "I love you" too soon. *(Hablar de un tabú, un tema incómodo, o hablar con demasiado interés hasta que parezcas obsesivo.)
*That guy's look totally weirds me out. Let's get out of here. *(Algo que te da una sensación de peligro, pero sin razón concreta.)

Decir, por ejemplo, _That place freaks me out_ sería ya definitivo, mientras _it weirds me out _solo comunica que sientes que algo no esté bien (a lo mejor no es nada, pero lo sientes instintivamente).

A mi parecer, este coloquialismo estaría al mismo nivel que _me da cosa/ñáñaras,_ pero con un significado más específico. Espero que os resulte útil tan larga explicación.


----------



## franzjekill

Reili said:


> En México el regionalismo "me da cosa..."


Solo mencionar que no se trata, a la luz de los diversos comentarios, de un regionalismo. Es una expresión coloquial que al parecer está muy extendida.


Reili said:


> el miedo,


Para indicar miedo, en mi entorno, no. No diría que las víboras "me dan cosa", que para mí denota un sentimiento un tanto superficial.


mar24010 said:


> "Me da cosa" se usa cuando algo te hace sentir incómodo (por temor: me da cosa mirar desde lo alto del acantilado, asco: me dan cosa las arañas, pena: Me da cosa que Juan esté pasando un mal momento porque es tan buena persona...)


Lo mismo digo.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Reili said:


> Las arañas me dan cosa
> Me da cosa comer eso
> 
> ¿Conocen alguna expresión similar en inglés?



- Me da / dan cosa...
- N + is / are disgusting

'Spiders are disgusting.'
'This food is disgusting.'


Ese 'me da cosa' se refiere a las sensaciones de asco o miedo, y asociadas.

Se parece a otras expresiones en español como;

- Me da(n) asco...
(Me repugna(n)...)
(No puedo aguantar...)

- Me da(n) miedo...
(Me asusta(n)...)
(Me aterra(n)...)


En inglés;
- I'm disgusted by...
( I dislike / hate...)
( I can't stand...)

- I'm scared of...




She's Heavy said:


> me interesa *muchísimo* si la *expresión* "Me da no *sé* *qué*" significa lo mismo que la de "Me da cosa"



Sí que significan lo mismo.

Pero fijaros en las tildes. Es;

'Me da no sé qué'.




franzjekill said:


> Para indicar miedo, en mi entorno, no. No diría que las víboras "me dan cosa", que para mí denota un sentimiento un tanto superficial.



En España sí se usa para el miedo...;

'Me da cosa / no sé qué / una sensación rara tener que entrar en la cueva, con la oscuridad...'


Yo no diría que se refiere a un sentimiento superficial, sino más bien a algo raro; confuso, desconocido, o incontrolado...

Sí es cierto, tienes razón en eso, que suele utilizarse para cosas o sensaciones superficiales, como el asco o la grima.

'Me da cosa esa mezcolanza. Es muy pegajosa...'

En ese sentido, es como 'me da grima', 'It's disgusting', o 'it makes me sick'.

O, más formalmente, 'sentir reparo, o reticencia', 'to feel reticence'.


Pero - al menos en España - también se usa para sentimientos más profundos o intensos, como el miedo, o la congoja (como en el ejemplo de Tiffastic - #20).

En esos casos sería parecido a 'me siento horrible', 'me da pavor' - aunque es cierto que expresado de una forma muy leve o lacónica. En un tono que no corresponde al sentimiento al que se refiere...

En inglés, 'I am scared / petrified', o 'I feel bad (terrible / horrible)'.


----------



## risingmoon

She's Heavy said:


> me interesa muchisimo si la expresion "Me da no se que" significa lo mismo que la de "Me da cosa"


Saludos. En mi experiencia, sí, en ocasiones la he escuchado como equivalente: me inspira temor o miedo, me desagrada o causa repugnancia, etc., especialmente aplicado a ciertos animales, insectos y arácnidos. Pero también la he escuchado aplicada a personas o grupos de personas, así como a lugares, con el sentido de desconfianza: Fulano/a me da no sé qué = no me inspira confianza, me parece sospechoso/a y similares.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Para mí " me da cosa" puede significar que algo me da vergüenza, reparo, asco, lástima o miedo,  pero de forma más bien leve. Yo nunca diría de algo que me da pavor que " me da cosa".


----------



## Rocko!

Marsianitoh said:


> pero de forma más bien leve. Yo nunca diría de algo que me da pavor que " me da cosa".


Sí, a veces, por aquí, decimos "me da miedito", en lugar de "me da cosa".


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Yo diría que son los sentimientos instintivos o irracionales, lo que se expresa con el 'me da cosa / cosita...'.

Es el 'miedo atávico', o 'los miedos irracionales'; el asco a los bichos (o la repugnancia a la comida), el miedo a la oscuridad, las alturas, lo desconocido, las fobias, etc.

No es el miedo claro y explícito a un peligro u amenaza, sino algo instintivo, una sensación de inquietud que nos hace sentir incómodos.


PS - Otro hilo

me da no-sé-qué no regalarle nada


----------



## Marsianitoh

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> Yo diría que son los sentimientos instintivos o irracionales, lo que se expresa con el 'me da cosa / cosita...'.
> 
> Es el 'miedo atávico', o 'los miedos irracionales'; el asco a los bichos (o la repugnancia a la comida), el miedo a la oscuridad, las alturas, lo desconocido, las fobias, etc.
> 
> No es el miedo claro y explícito a un peligro u amenaza, sino algo instintivo, una sensación de inquietud que nos hace sentir incómodos.


Estoy de acuerdo, es más un desasosiego.


----------



## Rodal

Me da cosa, me da nervio ~ it weirds me out, it gives me the hee-bie-jee-bies


----------



## Bevj

Rodal said:


> Me da cosa, me da nervio ~ it weirds me out, it gives me the hee-bie-jee-bies



Sí,  "It gives me the creeps!"


----------



## gato radioso

Besides all the things that other foreros have proposed already, I 'd bring in the meaning of "scruples", because not only bugs or weird situations might "dar cosa", inmoral things can also cause it.
Ex:
-No entiendo cómo eres capaz de robar en una tienda.
-Bueno, tampoco es un delito tan grave...
-Cómo eres capaz de decir eso? A mí me daría cosa hacer algo así.


----------



## GeoCafe

Hola a todos,

Después de leer este hilo, me parece que hay variaciones en el uso, pero el hilo común es que se dice "me da cosa" cuando algo causa una sensación (sea física o psicológica, o ambos) de inquietud. Creo que Cerros de Úbeda explicó bien la frase así:



Cerros de Úbeda said:


> Yo diría que son los sentimientos instintivos o irracionales, lo que se expresa con el 'me da cosa / cosita...'.
> 
> No es el miedo claro y explícito a un peligro u amenaza, sino algo instintivo, una sensación de inquietud que nos hace sentir incómodos.



Si la inquietud llevara algo de miedo, yo diría lo que los demás ya han sugerido: “It creeps me out” o “It freaks me out”.

La traduciría con matices distintos, según la intensidad de la sensación.

To freak out, To really freak out (with “really” as intensifier)
Ese hombre sospechoso por ahí me da cosa. (Si el hombre de verdad le da la sensación de miedo)
     That suspicious man over there is (REALLY) freaking me out. (I feel VERY uncomfortable being near him and want to get away from him.)

To creep me out
Me dan cosa los gusanos. (No tengo miedo, pero la textura y los movimientos me hacen sentir incómodo)
     Worms really creep me out. (They cause an unpleasant sensation, but I don’t feel fear)

Basado en los ejemplos en español que ofrecieron los foreros, me parecen bien las sugerencias anteriores de usar las palabras “weird” y “awkward”, y yo añadiría “funny.” Si entiendo bien, me pregunto si puedo traducir “Me da cosa” al ingles de esta forma:

Me da cosa = It makes me feel [weird, awkward, funny]

It makes me feel funny when he makes that sound with his lips.
    Me da cosa cuando hace ese sonido con sus labios.

It makes me feel awkward that your boyfriend never blinks.
    Me da cosa que tu novio nunca parpadee.

It makes me feel weird when her son decapitates all of the lego figures and lines them up like some evil king from Game of Thrones.
    Me da cosa que su hijo les quite las cabezas de todos los hombres de lego y las ponga en fila, como algún rey malvado de Juego de Tronos. (No creo de verdad que soy el siguiente en su lista de ejecuciones, pero me sentiría mejor si hiciera algo más pacífico con sus juguetes…)

¿Qué opinan ustedes?

*Perdón la gramática si cometí un error con el subjuntivo. Me da cosa de que lleva el subjuntivo, ¿verdad?


----------



## rajulbat

GeoCafe said:


> el hilo común es que se dice "me da cosa" cuando algo causa una sensación (sea física o psicológica, o ambos) de inquietud. . . .
> 
> Si la inquietud llevara algo de miedo, yo diría lo que los demás ya han sugerido: “It creeps me out” o “It freaks me out”.
> 
> . . .
> ¿Qué opinan ustedes?
> 
> * . . . Me da cosa de que lleva el subjuntivo, ¿verdad?


Agreed.


----------



## Viva_Venezuela

Ya veo que esto lo preguntaron hace mucho pero creo que una traducción buena es:

It makes me cringe.

Significa como que sientes muchas cosas como verguenza, asco, y esas cosas, por algo que alguien hizo o tu hiciste cuando estabas siendo bobo. Algo que casi duele pensarlo, por verguenza haha.

Yo vine aquí buscando como se dice it makes me cringe en español y "me da cosa" me parece perfecto.

Qué opinan?


----------

